# Albino Cricket!!



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever had one of these? I went to feed my tegu a minute ago and there was an albino cricket in the tub well i think it is.. Its the only white one in there and its really dopey for some reason :lol2:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

It will be a newly shed cricket


----------



## silverdun (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes that's right, when they grow they shed their skin and are soft and vulnerable for a while. Madagascan Hissing Cockroaches do the same and are white, people think they are rare albino's but not really. Give it a short while & will be the same colour and active like the others


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah i noticed a pure white dubia roach in a tub, the next morning i was looking all over for it lol


----------



## silverdun (Jul 7, 2011)

064ldingla said:


> yeah i noticed a pure white dubia roach in a tub, the next morning i was looking all over for it lol


Yeah? :lol2: so funny I think we've all been there too! :blush::lol2:


----------

